# WHAT TYPE OF WHITE SAND AT HOMEDEPOT OR LOWES?



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY I CANT FIND ANY WHITE SILLICA SAND AT HOMEDEPOT OR LOWES HERE? ONLY THAT BROWN PLAYSAND. EVEN THE PAVERS SAND LOOKS LIGHT BROWN. WHAT THE BRAND NAME OF THE WHITE SAND YOU GUYS BUY FROM HOMEDEPOT SO I CAN FIND IT. ALL I SEE IS QUICKQRETE CONCRETE MIXTURES, ETC. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME ON THIS ONE. I DONT WANT TO SPEND $100 BUCK AT MY LFS FOR SOME. THANKS

ICEMAN!
















I HAVE POSTED THIS SAME QUESTION OVER IN TANK EQUIPMENT AND QUESTIONS LOOKING FOR A FASTER RESPONSE.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know where to find the sand that you are asking about. But, I know that all the hobbyists that I know go to a local river, and use that sand after washing it really really good. works great for them


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I don't know where to find the sand that you are asking about. But, I know that all the hobbyists that I know go to a local river, and use that sand after washing it really really good. works great for them


OK. UNFORTUNATLY MY RIVER SAND IS NOT WHITE. BUT HEYYEAH, THE BEACH SAND IS ABOVE THE RIVER. ILL USE IT. THANKS DIPPY!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get the white filter sand from either place.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wait, you didn't get a response in an hour, so you posted elsewhere? How impatient are you?

My bad, it took four minutes before you edited this to post elsewhere...that's really ridiculous.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Get the white filter sand from either place.


THANKS MAN...ILL TRY TO FIND SOME OF THIS STUFF.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ICEMAN, I hope you have found help for your question.

Thanks to all who have helped you out.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ICEMAN, I hope you have found help for your question.
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped you out.


YES I APPRECIATE ALL AND THERE HELPFUL SUGGESTIONS. THANKS


----------

